# Plz help identify my ride



## Tricycle dan (Dec 12, 2015)

I am trying to identify this tricycle I picked up the other day can't find anything close to it online so I hope someone here can help.

What I know,

Two seater in line
Has a tow truck assembly at rear.
Sheet metal has 'Road service trike' painted on.
Head stamp appear to have something about head office at top and possibly united states at the bottom.
Hope someone can help!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 12, 2015)

Have the mods move this to the tricycle section for you.I'mmsure someone will be able to help.


----------

